# desperate times call for desperate measures.



## bolga (Feb 4, 2009)

The resent decline in the economy has finaly caught up with me. Work is at an all time low and i am struggling to pay the bills. Sound about right for everybody?
It has always been my thinking that if you dont have a job then you should dedicate 8hrs a day trying to find one. It usually works except these days. I've tried everything doorknob hangers, canvasing, knocking on doors nothing is coming back:wallbash:. what else can i do? Except ask all of you other contractors for some work. Nothing really i just gotta suck up my pride and ask!


GOT ANY WORK??????


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Only slow because of the snow. We have alot of work lined up for spring. 

I refuse to take part in this recession. Don't you beleive it, there is plenty of work to be had. What are you doing trying to find work? Are you passing out flyers? Calling people up whom you've written estimates for over the past 5 years but whom have not said yes or no yet? Are you sending out emails and letters to property managers in your area?

personally I don't sub work to out-of-towners because who's going to honor the warranty when you go back to oregon?


----------



## bolga (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes, im trying to find work. Sending out lots of flyers and also the doorknob hanger. trying not to rely on the phonebook ad witch i havent goten a call from in about 3 weeks.
totaly understand your concern for out of towners Chicago might be a bit far for me anyhoo. but am confident i could roof a house to your standards.


----------



## james mccarthy (Feb 7, 2009)

lol i am from west palm and *I have roofing company in west palm beach *TC roofing ( division of eco commertial roofing) 
* We are qualified to Install : John Manville, Carlisle, Firestone. JP Stevens, Fibertite, Sika Sarnafill.*

* we are experienced in all different types of Singlyply such as: TPO,PVC,ELVALOY EPDM- membranes.*
* anyone Got a job? *


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

Desperate times call for action, innovation, courage, and faith.

They call for you to out-sell & out-market competitors.

Desperate times will separate the men from the boys, from those that offer something of value to the customer from those that are run-of-the-mill.

If we are all offering & doing the same thing and there isn’t enough work for all of us then some of us have to go.

I guess that means we had better have something that has more value that the next guy.


----------



## bolga (Feb 4, 2009)

*stay positive*

Desperate times call for action, innovation, courage, and faith.
They call for you to out-sell & out-market competitors.



Im putting that in a frame and hanging it on the wall:thumbup:
your one hell of a salseman cause im all pumped up to go to work.


out sell, out market:laughing: my estimates are being beat by numbers i dont even understand, leaving me to ask how the hell can they do that?
face it penny pinchers are out if full force and theres no way around that.

On a more positive note work is starting to trickle back in and morral is up.


----------



## fallsroofer (Feb 22, 2009)

I have about 50 calls a day for the past 12 weeks now. There are about 1 call a week for roofing work. The other callers are asking me to give them work or sub work to them. As you guys know sc is the biggest unemployment state in the usa. So when you try to out-sell or out-market the competitors you will lose a lot of money. There is so many people out of work here in sc that there is no money to get the roofing work done at this time. And the ones that have the money know that there are people that will do it for nothing because there are so many people out of work.


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

*What wil you do?*



fallsroofer said:


> I have about 50 calls a day for the past 12 weeks now. There are about 1 call a week for roofing work. The other callers are asking me to give them work or sub work to them. As you guys know sc is the biggest unemployment state in the usa. *So when you try to out-sell or out-market the competitors you will lose a lot of money. *There is so many people out of work here in sc that there is no money to get the roofing work done at this time. And the ones that have the money know that *there are people that will do it for nothing* because there are so many people out of work.


If you will loose money trying win over competitors that what choice do you have except to get out of the business?

We probably have more unemployment in Detroit and I still don’t know of anyone that will do it for nothing.

It looks like you want to talk yourself out of business.


----------



## fallsroofer (Feb 22, 2009)

Jack the roofer


When I say nothing it is not the way it sounds. I went out last week to give a estimate on a 12/12 that was 50 sq. I gave a price of $10,500. But I did not get the job because I was to high. The home owner showed me 3 other estimates. one was for $8,000 two was $7,500 and three was $7,250. He told me I could do the roof and that he would love for me to be the one to do the roof for him. But he would like for me to mach the price of $7,250. I told him that there is no way I could come that low on my price. That the price I gave him was as low as I could come down. This is not the only job that has been this way. There have been many. But I am still working at this time but it is slow.


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

*It's the same everywhere*



fallsroofer said:


> Jack the roofer
> 
> 
> When I say nothing it is not the way it sounds. I went out last week to give a estimate on a 12/12 that was 50 sq. I gave a price of $10,500. But I did not get the job because I was to high. The home owner showed me 3 other estimates. one was for $8,000 two was $7,500 and three was $7,250. He told me I could do the roof and that he would love for me to be the one to do the roof for him. But he would like for me to mach the price of $7,250. I told him that there is no way I could come that low on my price. That the price I gave him was as low as I could come down. This is not the only job that has been this way. There have been many. But I am still working at this time but it is slow.


The same kind of price variations are common everywhere.


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

Jack The Roofer said:


> The same kind of price variations are common everywhere.


Yes! I run into that same situation more often than not.:wallbash:


----------



## GreenTree (Mar 13, 2009)

Up here in Canada, the news isn't quite as bleak. 

I've been watching a lot of CNN (and some US affiliates) and it seems they figure they can jack up their ratings by going on and on about the faltering economy. People hear that, and then even if their own jobs aren't at risk, they start thinking they can live with a leaky roof.

I sincerely believe that it wouldn't be so bad if the media weren't overreporting it. Sure, it's bad in some places, but it's not equally bad *everywhere*. If the news media started characterizing problems as being local to some areas, the other areas would have a chance of lifting *everybody* back up.


----------

